# 5 dong nệm bông ép tốt cho cột sống lưng của người già



## vothanhtam (27/4/19)

Sức khỏe xương khớp của chúng ta khi về già thường có những dấu hiệu yếu dần, hay nhức mỏi hoặc các bệnh thoái hóa cột sống lưng,.. để cải thiện tình trạng đau mỏi này, bạn cần trang bị cho mình một chiếc nệm có độ phẳng cao, đàn hồi và thoáng mát tốt. Trong các dòng nệm hiện nay thì nệm bông ép được xem là chất liệu tốt nhất cho việc hỗ trợ cột sống lưng của người già. Sau đây, Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ đến quý khách 5 dòng nệm bông ép tốt cho cột sống lưng của người già, các sản phẩm đều được yêu thích và đánh giá tích cực từ khách hàng, hãy tham khảo ngay nhé!

*1. Nệm bông ép Everon Ceramic*
Nệm bông ép Everon Ceramic được sản xuất theo công nghệ đến từ Hàn Quốc, mang trong mình những đặc điểm tối ưu hỗ trợ cho người già như: độ phẳng cao giúp lưu thông máu tốt, giữ lưng thẳng không bị đau mỏi. Ngoài ra nệm còn vô trùng, kháng khuẩn, thông khí và thoát ẩm nhanh. Được bảo hành trong 5 năm.

Với chương trình khuyến mãi 20% nệm có giá niêm yết 2,230,000 đ được giảm còn 1,784,000 đ (size 100x195x5cm) + tặng thêm 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp và 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà".






Nệm bông ép Everon được khuyến mãi 20% chỉ còn 1,784,000 đ





5 Dòng Nệm Bông Ép Tốt Cho Cột Sống Lưng Của Người Già​
*2. Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn*
Ưu điểm mà nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn mang lại cho giấc ngủ là độ phẳng cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể hợp lý trên từng chuyển động giúp cho cột sống luôn được ổn định, giảm đau lưng, đau khớp, hứa hẹn cho những giấc ngủ thoải mái và say nồng. Nệm được bảo hành trong 5 năm.

Nệm kích thước 120x198x10cm có giá khuyến mãi 20% chỉ còn 3,032,000 đ. Ngoài ra bạn còn được tặng kèm 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp và phiếu ưu đãi 30% cho dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà.






Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn được thiết kế tinh tế, áo nệm thoáng mát bền lâu





Nệm có thiết kế gấp 3 tiện dụng, có thể gấp gọn thành sofa​
*3. Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành*
Nệm được tạo ra từ những tấm bông ép chặt hình thành nên độ phẳng cao cho nệm, hỗ trợ hệ tuần hoàn máu, phù hợp cho người già sử dụng để hạn chế tình trạng đau lưng, đau cột sống. Vỏ nệm được làm từ chất liệu Tricat bền bỉ và đẹp mắt. Thời gian bảo hành nệm là 7 năm.

Nệm có giá niêm yết là 1,020,000 đ được giảm 15% chỉ còn 867,000 đ cho một nệm có kích thước 80x195x5cm. Quý khách còn được tặng thêm 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà".






Nệm được giảm 15% chỉ còn 867,000 đ





Áo nệm được thiết kế khóa kéo xung quang, tiện lợi vệ sinh áo nệm​
*4. Nệm Bông Ép TATANA*
Nệm Bông Ép TATANA gồm có 2 loại, dạng thẳng nguyên khối và dạng gấp 3 tiện lợi gấp gọn, thích hợp cho từng không gian phòng. Kết tinh từ những sợi bông PE cao cấp, nệm bền chắc và có độ phẳng cao, hạn chế đau lưng, cong võng cột sống. Bảo hành nệm trong 10 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 25%
2. Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp
3. Tặng 1 nón bảo hiểm cao cấp
4. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa.






Nệm bông ép gấp 3 TATANA phù hợp cho không gian nhỏ





Nệm bông ép dạng thẳng TATANA êm ái, đàn hồi cao được giảm 25%​*5. Nệm bông ép Dupong*
Đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng nệm bông ép an toàn cho sức khỏe từ việc chọn lọc tỉ mỉ những sợi bông polyester cao cấp của Hàn Quốc, nệm bông ép Dupong bền chặt không bị lún xẹp đảm bảo mang đến cho bạn những giấc ngủ thoải mái và êm đềm nhất. Thời gian bảo hành nệm trong 5 năm.

Chương trình khuyến mãi 35% chỉ còn 507,000 đ cho một nệm và được tặng kèm phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.






Nệm bông ép Dupong (Hàn Việt Hải) vô trùng, thông khí, thoát ẩm tối ưu - Thegioinem.com





5 Dòng Nệm Bông Ép Tốt Cho Cột Sống Lưng Của Người Già - Thegioinem.com​
Thegioinem.com có chương trình mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% LÃI SUẤT cho quý khách hàng khi sử dụng các thẻ tín dụng từ các ngân hàng Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc có lãi suất 1.75-1.83% đối với các trường hợp còn lại. Miễn phí giao hàng trong phạm vi 25km tận nhà, đảm bảo và nhanh chóng.

Chúc quý khách tìm được nệm tốt và phù hợp cho việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ của gia đình nhé!


----------

